# WEGO Tour (official topic)



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, time to start planning 2012...let me know if you have any ideas, suggestions, potential shows, etc....

And most importantly, we need a name!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

mrouija said:


> Ok, time to start planning 2012...let me know if you have any ideas, suggestions, potential shows, etc....
> 
> And most importantly, we need a name!


I like to start off by saying* GRATE TOUR 2011!!!!!!!!!!!*
I have been to most of the shows this past year in the car & truck hop i know its hard to get people to bring out there hoppers out to the shows.It is hard to compete when you as true street car goes up against shops and leave no room for us 9 to 5 guys to have chance at it. I would like to see more of some kind of rules in place. To see where we can improve in this area a little more this up coming year.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

this me and my homie cars that we competed with this year alone in Texas hitting 8 shows in 2011:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

"The Legacy" tour......................


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

go hard or go home tour


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Unified tour


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

" Stock to Stun "

Bikes and pedal cars , of course not all year but a few shows in between


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> Unified tour


x65 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How about a stop in El Paso? :dunno: You'll get some of the other Arizona peeps out. Those not as hardcore as me to drive 21 hours to Houston will make the 7 or 8 hour drive out from Yuma and PHX to El Paso.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT looking forward to it


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

The "end of the world" tour


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

84 BLAZER said:


> The "end of the world" tour


:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

84 BLAZER said:


> The "end of the world" tour


It would be cool to come out with a name that has something to do with all this 2012 and tha Mayan calendar hopefully we come out with something cool


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

whats the first show t t t:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> whats the first show t t t:thumbsup:


X2


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Odessa tx. For sure mr. Nick always good show


----------



## txleatherface01 (Jan 7, 2012)

Say Mr Ouija, hows it going, ready for the 2012 tour since I missed the 2011 tour. Hope to see ya soon. i will hit ya up on face book.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, here is where we are so far...
WEGO Tour - working on dates...looking like a solid line-up but trying to figure out where to kick the tour off....

Stock 2 Stun - thinking about giving it to the bikes this year....what do you think?

WEGO-Oklahoma - that's right...thinking about a mini-tour up in Oklahoma, with the winners invited to compete against the WEGO Tour champions (possibly for extra prizes..)


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

mrouija said:


> Ok, here is where we are so far...
> WEGO Tour - working on dates...looking like a solid line-up but trying to figure out where to kick the tour off....
> 
> Stock 2 Stun - thinking about giving it to the bikes this year....what do you think?
> ...


That's a great idea how about regular bike class for kids 14 and under and a trike class for 15 and older .

Let's do something for pedal cars also ,,,, just a suggestion thank you sir


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Would the stock to stun be bike shops competing, shops like last year, or kids?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

214Tex said:


> That's a great idea how about regular bike class for kids 14 and under and a trike class for 15 and older .
> 
> Let's do something for pedal cars also ,,,, just a suggestion thank you sir


 sounds real good


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Would the stock to stun be bike shops competing, shops like last year, or kids?


leave it to the kids yea dads can help but let the kids do the work not a shop


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about all this sounds bad ass you know we are down


mrouija said:


> Ok, here is where we are so far...
> WEGO Tour - working on dates...looking like a solid line-up but trying to figure out where to kick the tour off....
> 
> Stock 2 Stun - thinking about giving it to the bikes this year....what do you think?
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I say call it..."the beginning of the end tour"....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Special Thanks to TnT MetalWorks. They helped us get the "Bike Build" finalized. Now, I'm just looking for a few builders to step up to the plate. Let me know!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

I say call it..."the beginning of the end tour"....​I second that:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what about the big rims and lowrider cars sepereated into different classes? two different styles competing against eachother...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I agree Squid...at bigger shows we can do that for sure...smaller shows will depend on turnout of each type...but I agree!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

WEGO Oklahoma looks to be well on it's way...now we just need a few sponsors to make some cash awards!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mrouija said:


> I agree Squid...at bigger shows we can do that for sure...smaller shows will depend on turnout of each type...but I agree!


 thanks for lookin out after us :cheesy:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

mrouija said:


> WEGO Oklahoma looks to be well on it's way...now we just need a few sponsors to make some cash awards!


Sounds good


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

looks good


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT----> CHECK THIS OUT TEXAS!-----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

There going to be a picnic this year, Jon?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

looking forward to hit wego this year.heard alot of good feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

* TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Wouldn't mind hitting a couple of these up myself


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Any more info on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT for WEGO


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Any set dates yet?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's been rough this year for the WEGO Tour (although WEGO-Oklahoma looks good so far). I should have some information (and updated website for the WEGO Tour this week.....


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

mrouija said:


> It's been rough this year for the WEGO Tour (although WEGO-Oklahoma looks good so far). I should have some information (and updated website for the WEGO Tour this week.....


We're looking forward to it


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

mrouija said:


> It's been rough this year for the WEGO Tour (although WEGO-Oklahoma looks good so far). I should have some information (and updated website for the WEGO Tour this week.....


hno::x::h5:


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


mrouija said:


> Ok, here is where we are so far...
> WEGO Tour - working on dates...looking like a solid line-up but trying to figure out where to kick the tour off....
> 
> Stock 2 Stun - thinking about giving it to the bikes this year....what do you think?
> ...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

BUMP 


Caspy said:


> BUMP


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any info yet


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

So no show dates yet?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Is there even gonna be a WEGO tour this year ?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like the first show is going to be the WEGO picnic in 4 weeks (April 1st).​


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Gots the tent airing out as we speak, can't wait fr da picnic.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes there will be a Tour this year.. we are just having a few issues.. we are finishing up the schedules.. the picnic has been moved to May 5-6th.. that is also the Tour kick off show..


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm ready to hit the road:sprint:


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

tito_ls said:


> Yes there will be a Tour this year.. we are just having a few issues.. we are finishing up the schedules.. the picnic has been moved to May 5-6th.. that is also the Tour kick off show..



May 5-6th, set in stone?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Picnic going to be in SA again this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT fo the WEGO TOUR.......


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Tttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ok, started to get wegoweb.org updated...should have more updates next week...


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Heard there wasn't going to be a Magnificos San Antonio show... TBA means it's possible, right?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> May 5-6th, set in stone?


Yes


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Heard there wasn't going to be a Magnificos San Antonio show... TBA means it's possible, right?


There will be


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Picnic going to be in SA again this year?


Yes May 5-6


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

tito_ls said:


> Yes May 5-6


For Real:dunno:??????????????


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for wego


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP !!!!!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

west tx angelitos wego carshow ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT FOR WEGO


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

STOCK 2 STUN (version 2.0)
Ok, we don't have exact dates, but since some builders have been asking, here are the unveils:
- May 5-6 (Wego Picnic in San Antonio) - FRAME UNVEIL - graded on frame and body. Body work is expected to be finished, in primered condition. Parts do not need to be on the bike.
- July 15 (Angelitos Car Show in Lamesa) - WHEELS UNVEIL - wheels need to be at the show (on the frame). Frame still does not need to be finished. Wheels should be finished (painted, plated, engraved, whatever)
- August/September (show TBA) - PARTS UNVEIL - parts (parts/accesories) should be unveiled on the unfinished frame. Parts should be finished.
- October (show TBA) - DISPLAY UNVEIL - just your display....bike does not need to be present
- November (30th annual Los Magnificos Car Show - Houston) - PAINT UNVEIL - completed bike should be at the show and will be competing to win. Paint/murals/graphics will be judged. At Los Magnificos there will also be bonus points awarded for the complete bike and how it flows together (this way you can't just build a great display that doesn't match your bike). 

After the unveil on your category, changes to that area will not help you in the S2S build-off. So, after frame, if you go back and change things...good for you...but it won't help you in the build. 

Hope this clears up some of the questions people have been having....


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

so is there a schedule made/posted


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

mrouija said:


> STOCK 2 STUN (version 2.0)
> Ok, we don't have exact dates, but since some builders have been asking, here are the unveils:
> - May 5-6 (Wego Picnic in San Antonio) - FRAME UNVEIL - graded on frame and body. Body work is expected to be finished, in primered condition. Parts do not need to be on the bike.
> - July 15 (Angelitos Car Show in Lamesa) - WHEELS UNVEIL - wheels need to be at the show (on the frame). Frame still does not need to be finished. Wheels should be finished (painted, plated, engraved, whatever)
> ...




 CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BIKES AT R SHOW ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD 1 THIS YEAR 
:angel: ANGELITOS CC:angel:
GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Come back to Abilene


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes sirr To The Top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Caspy, yall gonna make the picnic ?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP................:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there pre-reg for picnic?

What is entry fee for cars and bikes?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

WEGO Picnic registration will be on facebook (facebook.com/wegotour) and website (wegoweb.org) on Thursday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

WEGO Picnic Pre-Registration Form:
http://www.wegoweb.org/events/Picnic12RegForm.pdf


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

WACO SUMMER BASH PRE-REGISTRATION IS NOW AVAILABLE AT WEGOWEB.ORG OR FACEBOOK.COM/WEGOTOUR


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS I'M TIRED OF GETTING IN TROUBLE:tears:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Its gonna b aight TIM. Its not the same with u not talking any shit.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i agree tim thats why i like you homie thunder up


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Its gonna b aight TIM. Its not the same with u not talking any shit.


I know:tears:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i agree tim thats why i like you homie thunder up


THUNDER UP!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

mrouija said:


> WACO SUMMER BASH PRE-REGISTRATION IS NOW AVAILABLE AT WEGOWEB.ORG OR FACEBOOK.COM/WEGOTOUR
> View attachment 477296


Is there a car hop for this show ?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

WEGO picnic


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice pic :h5:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Everyone ready for Latin Kustoms Car Show this Sunday?

Oh yeah, we are trying to pass 1,000 likes on the WEGO facebook page...please go "like" it at facebook.com/wegotour


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

mrouija said:


>


TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, 1,000 likes on the wegotour page is a mini-milestone for us....I will give the 1,000th person a free case of Black Iguana for them and their crew/car club. It's worth it...let's hurry up and get there!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Illegal Toys - the flyer looks great!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT what's goin on 405? Nice meetin y'all in SAN ANTONIO. Y'all goin to WACO this weekend?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> TTT what's goin on 405? Nice meetin y'all in SAN ANTONIO. Y'all goin to WACO this weekend?


yes sir leavn out sator early sun are you guys if see you ther and it was nice meetnin you guys to bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea, we heading out sat around noonish. It's about a 4 hr drive from here, not too bad.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

same hear if im doing 80 lol on our way home from sa we got a 225 ticket but it was fun:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> same hear if im doing 80 lol on our way home from sa we got a 225 ticket but it was fun:thumbsup:


damn thats crazy, we just gonna cruz up that way. we taking 4 rides, 2 bikes, and da pedal car.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> damn thats crazy, we just gonna cruz up that way. we taking 4 rides, 2 bikes, and da pedal car.


cool see you ther we will drink some beer


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> cool see you ther we will drink some beer


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

WACO......This weekend ? if someone can give a address


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Fa sho


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

53-64LatinKustom said:


> WACO......This weekend ? if someone can give a address


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Next stop, OKC


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Next stop, OKC


See you guys here homie


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## shuto (Jun 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

10 days away...................................................................................... gets to go party with them okc boys!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 10 days away...................................................................................... gets to go party with them okc boys!!!


 yes sir see you when you get in town


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Shit, hell yea!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

See you guys here next week TTT 4 WEGO & WOT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

This is one show i wish i could make a road trip to participate in........ Maybe next year.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Quality Inn Hotel located at 7800 C.A. Henderson Blvd OKC OK 73158 phone # 405-632-6666 just mention Illegeal Toys and book your room by june 20th for $54.95 1 to 4 people per room its just minutes from the fair grounds and second from many restaurants also waking distance from the strip bar since I know a lot of you like to go there


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Good show in OKC. Next stopDallas!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks to all for coming to support our show it was a great success thanks to all the clubs and solo riders see you guys in Dallas this weekend


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Heard amazing things about the Illegal Toys Show...congrats guys! Hopefully, I get to make the next one (I should be healed by then). 

The standings don't have bike points added in (for the bike class and for the clubs)









Up Next:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

what bike clubs cant get in club points:loco:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

:dunno:


bump bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Is the show in Dallas gonna be any good?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see you ther


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lamesa tx pre reg forms


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

1st 10 to email me a receipt from www.HomieGear.com will get a discounted pre-reg and their choice of spot at the show. Remember, indoor space is limited...this will guarantee your in (and support the WEGO sponsors).
After that, I will open up pre-reg on losmagnificos.org


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-reg is up on www.losmagnificos.org


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump this


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT what it do?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> TTT what it do?????????????????????????????????????????????


 what it do bro are you gonna make it this weeknd


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

all this rain really fucked shit up, ill let u knnow


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

cool hope to see u ther


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

when does pre-reg open for the Dallas show?


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Goodtimes Oklahoma show is July 28th


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump ready for a good time this weeknd with the texas homies


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> bump ready for a good time this weeknd with the texas homies


Same here TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

pre show party sept 8th at 3bar/ get you pre sale ticket$10 and pre reg your car at california customez 1817 sw military 210-922-8468


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't wait hope to see everyone their.


mrouija said:


>


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT READY FOR THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

damn 2 weeks away. hell yea. its almost party time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

i c a lil red carpet in da near future.....................................................................................


----------

